# Antelope Hunting



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I was wondering if anybody could tell me where would be a good area in North Dakota to start out antelope hunting. Not really looking for anything special. This will be my first time so Im looking for an area where there is a good chance to see some goats. Im big into bowhunting whitetails, I have been hearing about antelope hunting and it sounds like it would be awesome to get into. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

